
Guido van Rossum: about origin of Python and why he stepped down - mzs
https://youtu.be/qxMcGDnT8uc
======
mzs
>…and I did not enjoy it when core developers were sort of sending tweets
where they were questioning my authority or the wisdom of my decisions rather
than saying it to my face and having an honest debate…

00:13:09.520 --> 00:13:32.820

